# Holy Coasting.



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Concrete jungle. Madness. Chaos. Duality. What the fuck is going on? There are two sides to everything. At the very minimum. Any attempt at an explanation is automatically disregarded as valueless by anybody else. Why is this? Over their head? Too abstract? I lay it out clear, on the table, this penetrating depth of awareness, a quick conveyance of the madness I see, but not for others to empathize with. Limiting beliefs. Fear. I hate and loathe what holds you and I back, and what prevents us (in a general, sense….everybody) from growing as a human beings. To become naturally better at who we are, diving into the depths of my soul and being, the root and fundamentals of who we are. We take that and grow. Why? We thrive on it. How do we know what “it” is? We can’t come to know it through evidence because anything that has a reason will turn everything and every event and every outcome into something predictable. All of life cannot be predicted. Although it can be, and when it is, life is turned into a medley of routines. Just a medley of routines. Point. Done. Closed. Void. Null.

-char1e5


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

i like what i think this means. and i refuse to be held down or forced to grow just because the world around me is fucked. and if i didn't get this like i think i did. i still made me think and that's awesome. thanks bro.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks super.

I'm pretty sure that rant/poem/whatever was a result of me realizing that I've been internalizing two completely different worlds when in fact I prefer the sensing world. And my natural affinity for rebelling against anything or anyone (still trying to bring more clarity to this..).

Now I'm not quite sure how INFP's do it. :laughing:

That's very...heavy...to think about.

Digressed there, sorry.

What did it mean to you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Just stop giving a fuck, yo.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

About what, in particular, Kevin?


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

To me i took a lot of it as a revolt from society which is trying to influence people to become fucking "Cattle" and do what is expected of a grown adult that is very reserved and just does what they are told. There need to be more creative people in charge of serious situations, all the Cattle are just making the same mistakes all the morons before them have made.


----------

